
Monitor the mood states of Hacker News in real time - chrisvxd
http://www.themoodtool.com/hn
======
moe
It would be cool if the chart would link to a random sample comment for each
sentiment, to see how accurate it is.

~~~
astazangasta
It's more like a real mood ring if there is no way to verify its accuracy.

~~~
some1else
Here is a graph depicting desire for accuracy on Hacker News then:
[http://f.cl.ly/items/0f471x1F3Q063q0Z1e1Z/hn-
graph.jpg](http://f.cl.ly/items/0f471x1F3Q063q0Z1e1Z/hn-graph.jpg)

------
smoyer
What really pisses me off about this application is the apparent lack of anger
on HN. Isn't anyone mad anymore? (but perhaps I'll see a spike now?)

~~~
smoyer
That worked surprisingly fast!

On another note, I'm interested in knowing how "confusion" is gauged - I
suspect it might be picking up those asking for clarification as well as those
who are truly confused. There seems to be too much confusion for this crowd
(unless it's only measuring me).

~~~
dlsym
> There seems to be too much confusion
    
    
        I can't get no relief
    
        Businessmen, they drink my wine
        Plowmen dig my earth
    
        None of them along the line
        know what any of it is worth

------
f0under
Very cool - would you mind elaborating on the tools you used to analyze the
sentiment? Any open source ones / is the source available for reuse? Would
love to apply this to other areas.

~~~
chrisvxd
The tools are bespoke, and right now I don't plan on open sourcing them. I
can't say what the future holds though, so watch this space.

------
tomw1808
Interesting. Do you have any more details about the used algorithms?

~~~
chrisvxd
Afraid I can't at this stage

------
peeters
Cool tool! One thing I really hate about it (in an entirely exaggerated way)
is how the stupid filters reset themselves every few seconds if you're in live
mode.

~~~
chrisvxd
Yeaaah.. me too... but MVP!

------
funkyy
I find colors of the chart very confusing. IMO red should be anger and blue
should be calm. Then according to mood adjust coloring from blue to red.

------
acqq
What is the supposed meaning of the minus mood? Please explain the points:
one, elation +0.25, another point: elation -0.67.

------
nwhite89
Really nice tool, would be nice to be able to use the tool along with a
Hashtag or a @username. Keep up the good work!

------
AliAdams
Would be interesting to see if it is anything to do with what part of the
world is posting at a certain time.

------
avinassh
Which library you used for drawing charts? Looks slick.

~~~
some1else
[http://nvd3.org/](http://nvd3.org/) \- Reusable charts for D3.js

[http://d3js.org/](http://d3js.org/) \- Data driven documents

